# Eclips encoding Einstellung cp1252



## Underfaker (4. Nov 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

in einem alten Projekt haben wir das encoding umgestellt auf UTF-8 wegen der Plattformen, nun würden wir gerne für ein aktuelles Projekt wieder auf den Standard umstellen cp1252, mein Problem ist bei mir sagt Eclipse an den beiden Stellen, dass der Standard nun UTF-8 ist. In der Liste "Other" findet sich cp1252 nun nicht mehr.

Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich das wieder bekomme?

Besten Dank im Voraus und beste Grüße

Underfaker


----------



## Ruzmanz (4. Nov 2013)

- Projekt auswählen -> Rechtsklick -> Properties: Du bist dann auf dem "Ressource"-Register.
- Dort steht in einer Combobox UTF-8. *Über *der Combobox kannst du den RadioButton "Inherited from Container (Cp1252)" auswählen.


----------



## Underfaker (4. Nov 2013)

Bitte den obigen Post zu erst lesen, der Standrd ist mittlerweile UTF-8, Cp1252 wird dort nichtmehr angezeigt, sonst hätte ich das bereits gemacht.

Trotzdem Danke für den Versuch.


----------



## dlohd101 (4. Nov 2013)

Hallo Underfaker,

es scheint, dass der gewünschte Zeichensatz direkt eingegeben werden kann.


----------



## Underfaker (4. Nov 2013)

Hallo dlohd101,

das war wohl etwas zu einfach für mich. 
Vielen Dank, das hat es gelöst.


----------

